# Marriage certificate attestation In Qatar



## naniababa (Sep 15, 2014)

Dear Sir,

I would like to attest mt Nikah Nama (both Urdu and English) from Ministry of Foreign Affairs Lahore office and then after applying for passport for my wife for abroad, so what should I do to get help from your side. Kindly let me know more about the charges?

I have English Marriage certificate from Nadra or union counsel, I actually little bit confused about Eng. Marriage certificate approved Nadra or Union council. Please help me? I am living in Doha Qatar (Gulf). 

Thanks


----------

